# Single balloon enteroscopy with ablation



## cindyseyer (Feb 13, 2012)

Our provider performed a single balloon-assisted enteroscopy with ablation of angioectasias.  I know that we use CPT 44799 for the single or double balloon-assisted enteroscopies if all he did was a look around, but would you also use this code if he also did ablation and then note it to be similar in work to CPT 44369 on the claim?  This is a riskier procedure than the usual 44369.  Thank you for  your thoughts.


----------

